# Mixing Kibble With Dehydrated Raw



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

I feed my three senior dogs, 13, 10, and 9 years old, kibble and am thinking that I would like to mix in some dehydrated raw. Is there a problem doing that? Or would it be better for them if I used canned food as a topper?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Are you mixing it in for flavor or for variety or for what reason? The dehydrated raw is extremely expensive and kind of like dried bricks of sawdust until you mix it with water - at which point you have something about the same consistency of canned. Now, most dogs love it - I call it doggie crack for dogs, and Stella and Chewy's makes a meal mixers just for the purpose of mixing with kibble. So if you are adding it for flavor or to get them to eat or as training treats, I don't think there's a problem with it. But you could add canned 95% meat or 100% meat varieties of a high quality brand canned, or you could cook some homemade meals and add them to their kibble periodically for added variety. You have a wide range of things you can do in addition to just the kibble.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I do almost all of it for my 2 that eat kibble. I bought the freeze dried because it was on sale and I wanted to see what it was like. They liked it. I would let it soak all day in water then use as a topping. I just think dry kibble is so boring. The canned was just too expensive so now I am getting meat, pork,chicken or beef when I can get it on a good sale and just making my own. I add different things that they of course don't need like sweet potatoes, extra zucc from my garden just to use it up. Sometimes brown rice or barley to cheapen it up even more. I know it's not all necessary but I do it anyway. The way I am figuring it is my kibble is mostly over $2.65 or so a pound so I can buy people meat for cheaper than that.

Come to think of it not sure why I'm not going straight raw. Know I do know why ..... really it makes sense to me


----------



## PomskyMom (Sep 12, 2016)

Why are you wanting to mix raw with kibble? I mix canned with kibble and my dogs love that.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

i wanted to give them some raw, but am now using canned as a topper and that seems to be working well.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I think I would stick with the canned to mix with kibble, to be safe. If you are going to use raw, I would feed them in two separate meals.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree. When Richter eats raw like this morning I do not mix it. He may eat kibble tonight and he may eat raw. Life is so unexpected.


----------

